# BOSS HTX



## russellp (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi - So much great information here! I have HTX V plow that works great on my Silverado 1500 and I'm very gentle with it. The wings fold back under very little pressure. It's a light weight plow so maybe it's set up that way? What pressure is this plow set at from the factory? Are the relief valve adjustments the same on this plow as the other Boss plows? Thanks!


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Im sure the mechanics manual will have all that info.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I have a 7' 6" boss htx v plow as well, new this season. Same thing, a little bit of pushing on the wings and they fold back to the full v position.
Basically anytime I push into a snow pile I have to reset the wings back straight each time. Seems silly. I don't know if they can/should be adjusted to hold better. While we're at it, I also find the plow doesn't stay at the same height after I unhook from it, which I haven't quite figured out yet. I find I need to put something under it for it to rest on so I can hook up again at the right height.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Even the big V's will fall back going into a pile. Can you push them in by hand from scoop?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I can't push by hand. I notice now that I'm really watching it the right one fails more, maybe that is quiting at a lower pressure.


----------



## russellp (Jan 14, 2018)

There is a recommend pressure for the wings. I think it's 180pds and that can be adjusted. I'm going to have the pressure in mine checked. I also have the problem attaching and detaching the plow. I have to put 1/2" of ply wood under the plow for it to go on and off smoothly.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I know nothing about the HTX plows, but I own a couple of full sized Boss V plows. I'm just guessing here, but if they both collapse relatively easily, I'm betting that they're designed to do that due to the weight/durability of both the plow and the truck that they're mounted to. If just one of them is doing it, and doing it much more easily than the other one I'm guessing you have a bad relief valve.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Russellp, I now put about 8 1/2" of wood under the truck mount side of the plow so it can't fall (droop) more than that. I can still attach it to the truck when it drops are far as the wood, but can't attach if the wood wasn't there as it will drop further than that. Where are you putting the plywood, under the blade?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

JustJeff, you may be right about that, it does seem a little wimpy and makes the plow less useful in the straight position. This was a surprise to me, vs. the old straight plow I used to use...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToyTruck said:


> Russellp, I now put about 8 1/2" of wood under the truck mount side of the plow so it can't fall (droop) more than that. I can still attach it to the truck when it drops are far as the wood, but can't attach if the wood wasn't there as it will drop further than that. Where are you putting the plywood, under the blade?


Stupid question, why are you doing this? Are you sitting the plow in dirt and it's sinking? The HTX leg shouldn't be able to drop down.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

there is no leg on the htx-v. It rests on the v blade itself, somehow the mount height drops over time, without wood under it. I wish it had a leg I could drop down


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToyTruck said:


> there is no leg on the htx-v. It rests on the v blade itself, somehow the mount height drops over time, without wood under it. I wish it had a leg I could drop down


oh, duh, sorry, I didn't see that it was the V.

Have you tried increasing the tension on the trip springs?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

no, that is interesting. So there are springs pulling the wings back to the v position too. Maybe they aren't tight enough to keep the v pulled tight...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToyTruck said:


> no, that is interesting. So there are springs pulling the wings back to the v position too. Maybe they aren't tight enough to keep the v pulled tight...


No, not the wing springs. The springs on the bottom where the a-frame is. Those are the ones keeping tension on that frame.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

See below


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

So these springs being tight keep the hitch points at the correct height? If these springs were too loose, the hitch points might droop lower? (this is what is happening)...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ToyTruck said:


> So these springs being tight keep the hitch points at the correct height? If these springs were too loose, the hitch points might droop lower? (this is what is happening)...


This is my guess, yes. If the HTX and the XT and DXT are all the same, the mount height should never change once removed from the truck and on a hard surface. But if the wings slipped out, I could see the attaching point on the plow possibly lowering. So, if the springs were tightened, preventing the attaching point on the plow to sink, it sounds like it should work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToyTruck said:


> So these springs being tight keep the hitch points at the correct height? If these springs were too loose, the hitch points might droop lower? (this is what is happening)...


Those springs are what keep the plow from flopping over while you are plowing, but they also serve to pull backwards on the tower to keep it upright when off the truck. If they were too loose, the tower would just drop down when removed from the truck.

Edit: Jeff beat me to it


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

if it makes any sense that it seems to droop over some time, not right when I take it off, this could be the problem.
It stays at same height, at least for 15 -30 minutes I notice..... but later it will be lower


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ToyTruck said:


> if it makes any sense that it seems to droop over some time, not right when I take it off, this could be the problem.
> It stays at same height, at least for 15 -30 minutes I notice..... but later it will be lower


Honestly, no, that really doesn't sound like the springs being too loose. But there isn't anything else that holds that holds that piece up, so I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

I will look at it, it does make some sense. 
thanks for the idea!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Give me a second. I just took some pictures of mine. I want to know if it looks the same as yours from the backside. Hold on, just waiting for the pictures to upload to my computer.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Does your light tower and backside of your plow look the same as this?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> Does your light tower and backside of your plow look the same as this?
> 
> View attachment 179496
> 
> ...


You just wanted an excuse to show off your LED equipped, Wing equipped DXT, didn't you?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't mind showing it off, but it's filthy at the moment. Needs to be power washed and have the paint touched up before it gets put away. I'm just wondering, I don't know if the HTX is dual trip, full trip, or trip edge, and trying to see if his may be different, so I can help him try to figure it out.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> Normally I wouldn't mind showing it off, but it's filthy at the moment. Needs to be power washed and have the paint touched up before it gets put away. I'm just wondering, I don't know if the HTX is dual trip, full trip, or trip edge, and trying to see if his may be different, so I can help him try to figure it out.


It is full trip only and only has two springs instead of the 4

Beyond that, it is the same idea as yours as to how it holds itself up and attaches


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes, the htx-v has 2 springs and I think it is the same idea too. So if these springs weren't tight, the attachment points would pivot down...
I don't know this stuff too well, but doesn't that spring look like it can't really compress any more than it already is...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hard to say from the photo. There is clearly plenty of thread left on the eyebolt from what I can see, so it is definitely possible to tighten it more, but I can't tell from the photo how much tension it is under now. If you over tighten it, you risk snapping the spring when it trips or, worse, it won't trip when you hit something.

The rule of thumb that I was told was that it should be just taut enough so that you can almost, but not quite, slip a business card between the coils. Take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

You definitely gave me a good idea to follow up on, thanks!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

How old is the plow? It should still be under warranty, correct? If so, take it back to the dealer and let them figure it out.

And not that it matters, but why would you place your plow on unplowed snow? This itself could make it more difficult to connect your plow when you hook it up next time. Why not push the snow out of the way and then take the blade off?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Been trying to figure out as much as I can in order to get GOOD warranty service . You can waste a lot of time going back and forth.... It is in the snow because the wood that it has to sit on is frozen in there now!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You made me laugh out loud. Hook the plow up, push the block forward a couple of inches with the plow (but not enough to bury it in the snow pile), pick up the block, clear the snow and then start all over on a clean surface. It also makes me wonder if the snow that's there might possibly be the reason why you're having the problems that you are. The snow settles, and throws off the geometry required to hook up the blade correctly.

If it were me, I'd just take it back to the dealer, have them watch you take the blade off, and then sit there for 20 minutes so they can see what's happening. They'll fix it for you. For the life of me, I can't figure out how this is happening, but I'm not a plow mechanic.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

Its complicated, it's not really just one block of wood :> but the wood and snow thing is a symptom, not the cause, ha. Anyway, if I can understand what's happening, I can get it fixed. I'm pretty sure it's the springs now, so I have a place to start. I was scratching my head until now... happy plowing! thanks.


----------



## russellp (Jan 14, 2018)

I have the 1/2 plywood under the full length of each blade. If I don't use the plywood the connection point at the truck hangs up when I disconnect and it doesn't line up correctly when attaching the plow. It's as if the frame on the truck is 1/2 inch too high?


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

got it, the opposite of mine!
Maybe your springs are too tight  - kind of kidding there, I don't know if that's the cause yet, but it might be...
I had a hydraulic jack stand on my last plow that you could raise to whatever height you needed, depending on the terrain, etc. That was pretty good!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

russellp said:


> I have the 1/2 plywood under the full length of each blade. If I don't use the plywood the connection point at the truck hangs up when I disconnect and it doesn't line up correctly when attaching the plow. It's as if the frame on the truck is 1/2 inch too high?


You may want to try and mark the hole that the pin is in on the jackstand now and the next time you drop it, put the kickstand down with the plow up in the air (before you lower it) to the next higher hole. That will lift up the plow about your 1/2" when you remove it.

Does the description make sense?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

He doesn't have a jack stand. It's a V plow. Thought we already went through this.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> He doesn't have a jack stand. It's a V plow. Thought we already went through this.


Edit: you are absolutely right. Disregard everything I said.

I saw a different name and thought we were talking about a different plow, but I just scrolled back and saw he had an HTX V also. It's tough following all these threads, you know.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No problem. You had me second guessing myself for a second.


----------

